# Amrit Sanchar UK 2012



## justosh (Jul 2, 2012)

Please can someone help and give me dates when the next Amrit Sanchar will happen in the UK..... 

I have a Very strong feeling to take the Amrit, and do not wish to pass upon this feeling


please help

Btw i have and am googling for dates and calling gurdwaras they say it will happen in September....... that is too long of a wait 

anything nearer

thanks


----------

